# Large collection of antique bottles dug up in my backyard!!



## walton95988 (Nov 13, 2015)

So i am 100% new to this site, so please be nice..... We had a tree in the back yard that we need to pull up and when doing so we started to find broken bottles... old bottles... the hole is now 8ftx4ft and about 3 feet deep... we have found approx 75 intact bottles, some dating back to the 1920's and 1930's Some of these bottles are in absolute pristine condition.... from sani-clor bottles, to old bayer medicine bottles and a anacin bottle with the lid still on and substance inside it... many certo bottles in excellent condition as well as 6 or so prohibition bottles dated from?? I am going to post a few pics on here and would like to know what you guys think... some of these bottles look like they were made yesterday... amazing for being in the ground for many many years... any and all questions you might have please feel free....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome and nice score for little travel.I'm not sure what you want to know, it sounds like the got the dates already. You might be able to confirm that by checking the bases for date codes.


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice haul from your back yard. I like cosmetic and medicine ones.


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 14, 2015)

What is that metal Automobile Association plaque/tag? Looks like that piece might have some decent value. Most of those bottles are quite common, ones with embossed lettering are what collectors look for but digging them from one's back yard is hard to beat.


----------



## MichaelFla (Nov 14, 2015)

That's a great haul to find in your yard. I think most of them are too new to be really collectible, though. Dig deeper and see if there is older stuff further down! Keep us informed of whatever else you find.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow, I had to super-duper size that to see it Plummy.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 14, 2015)

Any beer or soda bottles with names on them? Congrats. LEON.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 14, 2015)

its great to see so many folks interested in bottle collecting , unfortunately lot of them are missing the point. its all well and good to find a hobby of interest but if all you do is to keep picking up mayonnaise jars you well not advance in your knowledge of the subject . I don't see much here .


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 14, 2015)

triple AAA  plaque, most of your bottles are not collectable at the present time, too new, BUT there are some very collectable SODA water bottle from that era 1920 -40. so keep rooting around and if you find any sodas with acls   (painted labels,) or embossed (writing on them), post pics and we can tell you what ya got...welcome to the forums....Andy


----------

